# Performance Years ?



## GeeTeeOoo (Oct 25, 2012)

Whats your take on these guys ? IE: Price -Service-Quality
And in your opinion who's the best for 67 GTO resto parts?


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

GeeTeeOoo said:


> Whats your take on these guys ? IE: Price -Service-Quality
> And in your opinion who's the best for 67 GTO resto parts?


I personally like these guys. I find their prices and quality to be pretty good.


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

Take a look at Original Parts Group. Just got a sale catalog with about 25% off on everything. Compare and save a few bucks.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I like Performance Years. I like their forum, too. I have had good luck with AMES and Year One. Original Parts Group is the closest to me, but the most expensive of all the vendors, I've found.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I only have dealt with PY, Ames, and Inline tube. All 3 top notch. I personally know the guys from PY, they are totally committed to their service.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Another vendor R.E.M. INC The owner is in our club, they supply Performance Years. You can buy many products direct from them. Located in Annville, PA. 

They deal in other classics as well, but the owners are GTO guys both have '64 GTOs. 

REM Automotive, INC


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Ames for me .


----------



## jrdeleon1 (Oct 22, 2011)

I've ordered from Ames and Performance Years. No problems.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Ames, performance years, and year one have all been great. On eBay I have had good luck with Tamraz's Rusty nutz Rods and several others...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

PY, Ames for me....and PY has a great forum also. Eric


----------



## 66 Gas Tires Oil (Oct 23, 2012)

I was at there store monday needed a turn signal switch. I waited 5 minutes for someone to come to the counter another ten minutes with a guy that eventually said he does not know much about gto's then a girl came up and got the switch. she says $79 plus tax. i responded it says $65 in the web. she said the price went up. i replied if your computer can tell you the price went up at the register then linc it to your web site. how can you shop around with that set-up? at least there local. bait and switch! AMES looks good.

jim


----------



## xkeots (May 16, 2009)

Try Ames on Ebay too. Prices cheaper than catalogue and less s&h. Otherwise shop from the big 3 and buy what you need on sale. Trust me, I am doing a complete 67 GTO Convert. and I am 85% done. It adds up.
Jax


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

Their prices and selections are good, but I dont like the way PY calculates their shipping charges or the way their website is set up. It is frustrating and not user friendly at all. X2 for Ames stuff on e-bay. It's nice to know the shipping charges up front since that really makes the difference in getting the best price.


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

I always use Ames. When I bought my horde of sheet metal.....I paid in full and had them deliver to Carlise....for the spring swap meet. No shipping on trunk pan, floor pan etc. I saved a bundle. See where these vendors are heading to a show and meet them there, can save you a ton on shipping. Just another idea.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I like Ames the best for selection, service, and quality. What a lot of folks don't know is that there are only a few vendors who actually reproduce the parts that everyone sells. I figured this out when I bought a set of plastic inserts for the lower dash on my 69 from one of the "name" vendors, turned it over, and on the back clearly saw "The Parts Place" molded into the part. So, when I need something for my car I always shop around for price but I also consider my previous "customer service" experiences. If I know exactly what I want and it's something relatively simple, I'll go with the least cost option. If I'm "fishing" for a solution to a problem with no clear answer, or if it's something critical like an engine part, brake part, etc. then cost is the last thing I think about. In those situations it's always quality and previous experience that carry the most weight in my choice of vendor. Sometimes getting that "previous experience" can be expensive. I wound up having to buy two sets of front seat upholstery for my 69. I bought a full set of upholstery covers, front and rear, from a "well known and frequently mentioned" vendor along with a set of their hog-ring pliers to install them. That was a choice I made mostly on price, partially on the vendor's reputation although my previous experiences with them had been "mediocre". The rear covers went on ok, but "my first clue" came in the form of those pliers. They were extremely flimsy and cheap, and didn't even last through that one job. However, trying to install the front covers was a disaster. I didn't even get one piece done before the cover ripped and tore all the way down one seam. After that I got serious about researching alternatives and discovered Legendary. When they came in, the difference in quality was dramatic. I did use the seat foams that I'd gotten from the previous vendor, but lately I've come to think that might have been a mistake. My front seats are very firm, I "sit" a lot higher in the drivers seat than I remember having to back when the seats were original (30 years ago), and I have to sort of scrunch down in the seat to get a clean view of all the instruments. Plus, as we found out on the Power Tour in 2013, they aren't very comfortable for long periods of time. I'm wondering now what the foams from Legendary would be like and may decide to give them a try "one of these days". I'm still running the first set of rear covers though and when you pay attention to them the difference in appearance between the front and the rear seats is pretty dramatic. "One of these days" I'll replace the rears with a set of Legendary's too.

Moral: Some parts are pretty much "the same" regardless of source, but on others there most definitely is a significant difference in quality. Knowing when it matters and when it doesn't is one of the more difficult aspects of our "hobby", so that makes forums like this one a valuable source of information.

Bear

P.S. - Just in case folks may be wondering, the vendor I got the first set of seat covers from was NOT Performance Years. I've not bought a lot of stuff from them, but I have bought some. One thing that comes to mind is the radio I put into my 69. It was advertised as the only am/fm stereo with aux/mp3 input capability unit that would fit into a 69 dash without any cutting or modification required, and that's why I bought it. Turns out, that claim was 100% accurate. I got what I wanted in that department, and I'm satisified.

Bear (again)


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

I too think Ames is better than PY. I didn't care for the PY letter from the editor this month. Don't think it is his duty to tell members now to run a club. PY didn't even make the POCI Nationals this year.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Ames is good, watch out for OPG's shipping and "insurance" charges


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

FNG69 said:


> I too think Ames is better than PY. I didn't care for the PY letter from the editor this month. Don't think it is his duty to tell members now to run a club. PY didn't even make the POCI Nationals this year.


I'm not going to defend Casperson he can do it himself but .... Did you know POCI changed the date of their convention to the same date as GM Carlisle for 2014? Did you know PY is a yearly staple at GM Carlisle every year and pays for its spot? I arranged all the VIPs to be on hand at GM Carlisle this year to help celebrate the 50th Anniversary of the GTO. I had them tentatively agreed on coming November 2012 BEFORE POCI changed their date. The only ones who backed out to go to POCI were Jim Wangers and Arnie Beswick. If POCI had not changed their dates both of those gentlemen would have been on had with the other VIPs that weekend. I know, I set it up. 

POCI changed their date because of a scheduling conflict with the the convention site the only date that worked was the date GM Carlisle had and others were already committed. Plans for GM Carlisle were already made and contracts were forthcoming.

I work the GTOAA East Coast Regional at PY each year, our club is a cohost of this event. I will tell you PY is VERY generous to others, more so than people may think. 

I am not taking anything away from Steve Ames. I get parts at both places. AMES is first class. BOTH are TOP OF THE LINE to deal with. Did you know PY has a 10% discount for GTOAA members and if you order online you get an additional % off? Often times those savings offset the total cost of shipping on an order.

As the Public Relations Director for the GTOAA I do not play favorites I promote all. I've been dealing with Ames and Performance Years for many years BOTH are generous and give back to the hobby. We're fortunate to have 2 Pontiac parts places committed to giving back to those who patronize them. If you go to Norwalk then you know what I mean.

Vic.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I will tell you PY is VERY generous to others, more so than people may think. Vic.


Hey don't get me wrong! I like Chris and knows 1st hand what all he does for the clubs. Just saying if he had at least sent a van with few parts and lots of catalogs he would have make more than enough to pay for the trip. Think it was the editors letter that upset me to start with. I would not like to see the two clubs combined...Les


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

FNG69 said:


> Hey don't get me wrong! I like Chris and knows 1st hand what all he does for the clubs. Just saying if he had at least sent a van with few parts and lots of catalogs he would have make more than enough to pay for the trip. Think it was the editors letter that upset me to start with. I would not like to see the two clubs combined...Les


Yea I got that too and I have my thoughts on it as well. I talked to Chris at the Nationals this year about numbers. This year was a unique year with all the large GTO events. GM Carlisle was a week after his which kept folks away, then with Pittsburgh 2 weeks later also played in the numbers game. This year has been hard for getting folks out to all events with so many to choose from and so close they are drawing from others which is hurting all the events. 

Our show is next week and pre-regs are down just like everyone else.... People had their belly full of GTO events this year. I think next year it will level out. 

Many are holding BOP shows because they can't get Pontiac numbers, guys getting older, losing interest etc lots of factors. Our show will always be just Pontiac we do get the numbers but targeting just that dynamic holds overall numbers down when compared to other events that invite all cars.

Maybe enough people will be pi$$ed off with HOT ROD mag and it will get them out? Who knows.


----------

